

CyanogenMod rolls out encrypted text messaging by default - sciwiz
http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/9/5191778/cyanogenmod-rolls-out-encrypted-text-messaging-by-default-whisper-systems

======
WaterSponge
This is iMessage style messaging for Android... if both users on secured
network then use secure network else fallback to SMS/MMS..

Why Google hasn't be able to integrate hang outs in this fashion is still a
mystery.

~~~
usagimaru
Google rolled out integrated SMS in Hangouts (on Android) a month ago. It's
not as transparent, but SMS and Hangout chats are in the same app, and you can
switch between the two types of communication with the same person easily.

------
TheLoneWolfling
Umm...

Couldn't one spoof the signal, to make Alice and Bob each think that the other
doesn't have a CyanogenMod phone?

